# المنتديات العامة > منتدى النقاش والحوار الفكري >  >  لماذا يلجأ البعض للكتمان ....؟

## نور الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد ,,وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم يا كريم 



معروف الشخصيات تختلف والامزجة تتغير والقلوب متقلبه 

وفينا الي يحب يهذر ويقول كل الي بداخله والي يخطر على باله ,,

وفي الي يظل صامت يستمع فقط ,, واذا تكلم يتكلم بحدود الكلام الموجه له 


وفي الي بالمرة حتى الرد ما يرد الا ما رحم ربي ,,


الشكوى ,,  


 في الي يا ربي عليهم لو ينجرح صبعه تشوفه ما يخلي احد الا ويشكي له ,,, 


وفي الي حتى اصعب المواقف تشوفه صابر وساكت ويقول الحمدلله على كل حال ,, 


احيانا  الكلام نعمه والفضفضة راحه للنفس ,, 

وفي اوقات تنقلب الموازين على راسك لو تكلمت ,, 


تغيرت نفوس اهل هذا الزمان وصرنا نخاف ولا نثق  ,,

رغم وجود الطيبة  ,, والصدق ,, والاخلاص 

بس يظل الخوف موجود من الانصدام من خفايا القلوب ,, 



عن نفسي صرت اتجنب الحديث عن الي بداخلي واذا ضاقت نفسي يا  اكتب وبعدها دليت للملف ,, او اتجاهل الامر واشغل نفسي بأشياء ثانية  


وانت ,, وانتي ؟؟؟؟



وهل توافقوني  الرأي بان الصمت هو افضل حل ؟؟؟


اما البوح بكل ما يختلج بصدرك ,, 


هل يوجد اثر سلبي للصمت ؟؟؟

وللبوح سلبيات ,, وايجابيات ؟؟

يوجد الصديق الحقيقي ؟ اسئلة كثيرة  تنطوي بين سطور الموضوع 


وهو موضوع متكرر وطرح اكثر من مرة 


بس ودي نناقش ونتلحلح في المنتدى ونعيد الحياة بعد السبات 



 :embarrest:  :bigsmile:  :toung:

----------

@Abu Ali@ (11-01-2011), 

دمعة على السطور (10-30-2010), 

رنيم الحب (10-28-2010)

----------


## رنيم الحب

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجناا بهم يا الله ..~* 

*موضوع رآآئع ويستحق النقـــــــــآآش ..* 

*بالنسبة للشخصيآت المختلفة والأمزجة المتغيرة بين أصنــآآف البشر* 
*فقد يلجأ البعض للثرثرة الزآئده بلآمعنى ولآهدف* 
*إنما فقط لملىء الفرآآغ* 
*وهذه الثرثرة تجره لويلآت عديدة .. ولآتخلو من زلآت اللســـآآن التي توقعه في المشآآكل* 
*ولآيستطيع أن يكتم شيئـآ ما بصدره ..* 
*وهذه الشخصية ينفر منها الآخرون* 

*وهنـــآآك على العكس منهم تمــآمآآ ..لو تنقلب الدنيآ على رأسهــــآ لآيتكلموون* 
*فشتــآآن بين الشخصيتين* 

*برأيي ..* 
*أن نكون وسطـآآ في كل أحوآآلنا ..فخير الأمور أوسطها* 
*فماكل مايسمع يقــآآل* 
*وليس الحديث فقط لملئ وقت الفرآآغ* 
*لآبد وأن يكون كلآمنا محدودآآ وذو معنى وهدف معين* 
*ولنسمح لأنفسنـآ بالصمت لنتفكر فيما حولنــــآآ وندبر أمورنـآ* 

*بالنسبة لي ..* 
*مريت بفترة صمت طويلة نوعــآآ ما ..كردة فعل لموقف حصل لي يومـآ مـآآ* 
*وكآن الموقف من أقرب الأصذقآء* 
*وحينها فقدت الثقة بكل من حولي وأصبحت فقط مستمعة للآخرين* 
*وفي نفس الوقف أتجنب التقرب من أحد* 
*لكنني أكتشفت أن التجربة علمتني أكثر ممـآ آلمتني* 
*علمتني متى أتحدث .. ومتى أتوقف عن الحديث.. !!* 
*ومتى يكون الحديث ذو فآئدة ..؟؟*
*ومن يستحق الثقة ومن لآيستحقهــآآ ..؟؟* 
*وعلمتني الكثير والكثير* 
*(فرب ضـــــــــآآرة نآفعـــــــــــــــــــــــة)* 

*غــــــآليتي ..* 
***نور الهدى*** 
*كل الشكر لطرحك القيم الذي نحن بحـآجة لمنآقشته* 
*والأستفآدة من خبرآت الآخرين والتعرف على نفسيآتهم* 
*وعذرآآ على الإطـــــآلة والهدرة الزآآيدة* 
*ففي القلب الكثير .. لكني توقفت لأفتح المجـــآل لغيري* 

*موفقة لكل خير ..* 
*تحيــــآآتي القلبية..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------

نور الهدى (10-29-2010)

----------


## قطرة عطاء

نور الهدى موضوعكم متعلق بالحياة والصمت أحيانا يكون حراما اذا كان شهادة لله " ولا تكتموا الشهادة " واحيانا يكون واجبا ويندرج تحت قاعدة " قول الصدق ليس واجبا ولكن الكذب حرام " وقاعدة " استعينوا على قضاء حوائجكم بالكتمان " فالإنسان الذي يعجز عن حفظ سره فليعذر غيره ان عجزوا فربما انقلب الصديق عدوا فصار ادرى بالمضرة ... وعلى الرغم من هذا يحتاج الإنسان لمن يبوح إليه ويحادثه ويستشيره فعندما تكون في مشكلة صحية .. قانونية .. اجتماعية وتربوية فإنك تبحث عن أهل الاختصاص لتستشيرهم وتكشف لهم المشكلة لتجد حلا فصمتك في مثل هذه الحالات غير مبرر بالنسبة لاستشارتك لأهل الاختصاص لكنه مبرر بالنسبة لأحبتك واصدقائك لأنهم ربما يجبنوك أو لا ينفعوك أو يوبخوك أو يشمتوا بك أو ربما يساندوك ويدافعوا عنك بحسب تفهمهم للمشكلة ووعيهم  فيكون معيارك في " الصمت أو " التحدث " جر المصلحة وذرء المفسدة في هذه الحالات 
كما ان هناك حالات كنقل علم وتقديم نصح وامر بمعروف ونهي عن المنكر تنطبق عليها قاعدة المفاسد والمصالح أيضا 
بورك قلمكم " نور الهدى " وهدانا الله وإياكم صراطه المستقيم

----------

نور الهدى (10-29-2010), 

خربشات ذاكرة (03-13-2011)

----------


## نور الهدى

> *اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجناا بهم يا الله ..~* 
> 
> 
> *اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد* 
> 
> 
> *موضوع رآآئع ويستحق النقـــــــــآآش ..* 
> 
> *بالنسبة للشخصيآت المختلفة والأمزجة المتغيرة بين أصنــآآف البشر* 
> ...



 
رنيم الحب 

الشكر لكِ ولتواجدكِ 

ونحن بحاجة الى التنحني جانبا عن الصمت والاطاله في الحديث احيانا حتى نستفيد ونفيد 


دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## نور الهدى

> نور الهدى موضوعكم متعلق بالحياة والصمت أحيانا يكون حراما اذا كان شهادة لله " ولا تكتموا الشهادة " واحيانا يكون واجبا ويندرج تحت قاعدة " قول الصدق ليس واجبا ولكن الكذب حرام " وقاعدة " استعينوا على قضاء حوائجكم بالكتمان " فالإنسان الذي يعجز عن حفظ سره فليعذر غيره ان عجزوا فربما انقلب الصديق عدوا فصار ادرى بالمضرة ... وعلى الرغم من هذا يحتاج الإنسان لمن يبوح إليه ويحادثه ويستشيره فعندما تكون في مشكلة صحية .. قانونية .. اجتماعية وتربوية فإنك تبحث عن أهل الاختصاص لتستشيرهم وتكشف لهم المشكلة لتجد حلا فصمتك في مثل هذه الحالات غير مبرر بالنسبة لاستشارتك لأهل الاختصاص لكنه مبرر بالنسبة لأحبتك واصدقائك لأنهم ربما يجبنوك أو لا ينفعوك أو يوبخوك أو يشمتوا بك أو ربما يساندوك ويدافعوا عنك بحسب تفهمهم للمشكلة ووعيهم فيكون معيارك في " الصمت أو " التحدث " جر المصلحة وذرء المفسدة في هذه الحالات 
> كما ان هناك حالات كنقل علم وتقديم نصح وامر بمعروف ونهي عن المنكر تنطبق عليها قاعدة المفاسد والمصالح أيضا 
> بورك قلمكم " نور الهدى " وهدانا الله وإياكم صراطه المستقيم



 

قطرة عطاء 

تأملت مشاركتك وقرأتها اكثر من مرة 

فقد اسهمتي بأثراء الموضوع بالكثير 

رغم قلة كلماتك الا انكِ تشعبتي كثيرا وفعلا نحن بحاجة الى الاطلاع ومعرفة الكثير مما طرحتي 


الصمت عند قول الشهادة لا يجوز ومحاسبين عليها ,,, لاننا نكون قد ظلمنا الاخرين بكتمان الشهادة ,,,


ويكون الصمت اسلم وافضل في حالة ارتكاب ذنب ,, فالستر على نفسك وعدم البوح به لاي احد ,, فالله يعلم ويكون الشي بينك وبين ربك والتوبة تكون له 

وفي حالة افشاءه قد يأثر على حياتك ,, فلا تضمن ان من قد افشيت سرك له قد يحفظه ,, فهنا الصمت والكتمان افضل 


وفي حالة الامر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر فواجب علينا ,, 

ما خرب زماننا الا ان كل شخص يقول خلك بعيد وظل سالم ,, لا يامر بمعروف ولا ينهي عن منكر خوفا من رد الفعل من الناس ,, 

والكلمة المعتادة ما لنا شغل  :noworry: 




قطرة عطاء 

رحم الله والديك ,, وغفر الله لهما 

وحفظك الباري عز وجل من كل شر وبلاء 


نورتي وكان لوجودك بصمة مفيدة 

فكوني قريبة دائما

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 

السَلآم عليكم |~


مَوضوع يلآمسسني !

ليّ عودة 

=)

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...
صباحكم رضا...، راحة ...
أهلاً بعودتكِ القوية 

جبتيها ياخية  :bigsmile: 

احيانا  الكلام نعمه والفضفضة راحه للنفس ,, 

 وفي اوقات تنقلب الموازين على راسك لو تكلمت ,, 
كلامك صحيح ..100%

الفضفضة شيئ حسن ...، وتفريغ شحنات سالبة ...
بس بالمقابل كل شي يزيد عن حده ينقلب.....!
يعني اللي يظل ليله ونهاره بس يتشكى ..
راح يفرغ ويرتاح ماقلنا شي..بس لازم يلاحظ إنه أطلق شحناته السالبة وفرغها كلها للمتلقي..
فالمتلقي إذا أصغى وواسى بكل حسه وحواسه هذا يكلفه تعب قلب ...كل الطاقة السالبة ، بما فيها من ضيق راح تنتقل له مباشرة..
أأيد الاعتدال في كل الحالات...وكل شي يكون موزون صح..
يعني لاافراط ولاتفريط...


من جهتي..
عندي طبيعة ...اني استمع كثير..واتكلم قليل..
وهالشي ممكن يضايق ناس حولي..

يمكن لأني أحياناً أحس إن بوحي ...
..ممكن يأذي المقربين لي...ويزيد همومهم.
اقصد بهذا لما أكون متضايقة بشكل خاص..
فأفضل الصمت..
وإذا تكلمت راح اتكلم للمقربين المقربين....أصحاب الثقة ..
بس بأغلب حالاتي..
الجأ للكتابة ..وأخزنها عندي ..كتذكار حتى لو كان سيئ..
يبقى جزء مني....،،محطة بحياتي ، تعلمت منها ...
مثل ماقلتي غناتي...أحياناً نحاول ..نتناسى ..بحيث إن احنا ماندون ، مانفضفض لأحد
بس أظنه يكون لفترة محدودة ..كونه ظل محجوز دون أن يتنفس..


وهل توافقوني  الرأي بان الصمت هو افضل حل ؟؟؟

الصمت لكتمان الضيق..!
في هالزمن ...في أغلب الحالات أقدر أقول ...نعم
مع العلم أن الكتمان وإرهاق النفسية دون الفضفضة ..يسبب تعب الجسم..
وأمراض ماتنتهي الله يكفينا الشر...وأقول هالشي عن يقين ..لأني صادفت بشر كثير..مرضوا أمراض مزمنة ..بسبب الضيق والكتمان تحديداً......


هناك رب...يعلم السر وأخفى ..رجائي منه أن يزيح عن قلوبكم ثقل همومها ...




نور الهدى الغالية ..
اتمنى أن أكون قد أضفت شيئ ولو بمقدار أنملة ..
لنهركِ الجاري..

كان شهياً ابتلاعي لخُزانتك...
شكراً وتقديراً...بعدد تعابير الثناء..لشخصك..
وسلم يراعكِ الممثل للكثير من أصناف البشر...

لكِ من الدعاء أطهره..
موفقة مبلغة كل المنى
دمتِ بعين المولى الجليل

----------

نور الهدى (10-31-2010), 

خربشات ذاكرة (03-13-2011)

----------


## نور الهدى

> اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 
> 
> السَلآم عليكم |~
> 
> 
> مَوضوع يلآمسسني !
> 
> ليّ عودة 
> 
> =)



هلا وغلا بروح وريحان 


بنتظار عودتك غاليتي

----------


## نور الهدى

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...
> صباحكم رضا...، راحة ...
> أهلاً بعودتكِ القوية 
> 
> جبتيها ياخية 
> 
> احيانا الكلام نعمه والفضفضة راحه للنفس ,, 
> 
> وفي اوقات تنقلب الموازين على راسك لو تكلمت ,, 
> ...



 

*دمعه على السطور* 


*نورتي غناتي ,, الله لا يحرمنا من هالتواجد* 


*فأنتي شخص حضوره  له من الفائدة الكثير* 

*فلا تبخلي علينا بحرفك ونبض قلبك المعطاء*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد... الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرج قائمهم يا رب العالمين


ونسأل الله أن يحشرنا مع محمد وآل محمد عليهم السلام

تشكري أختي على هذا الموضوع
الكتمان هو من الأسرار التى تودع في النفس
خصوصاً في الخصوصيات فكتمانها افضل من الخوض فيها وتركها في ملف طي النسيان
ولكن هذا يعود إلى نفس الشخص وحرصه وحسن تصرفه
إذا كان من الذين يأخذون بالحيطة فالكتمان طريقه الذي يسلكه
أما إذا كان يجهل بأن الكلام قد يرجع عليه بالويلات فقد وضع نفسه موضع للإتهامات
كلٌ منا له طريقته في كتمان اسراره
فمنا من يجعل لها صندوق أسرار داخل نفسه
ومنا من يدونها في سجل مذكراته
ومنا من يفضفض بها لأحد المقربين له
وكل هذه الطرق نوع من التنفيس ليفرغ ما به من هموم 

أخواتي الكلام يطول في هذا الموضوع 
وإني لأجد نفسي اكتفيت بهذا القدر من التعبير عنه
راجية من العلي القدير
أن يبعد عن الجميع كل هم وغم*

----------

نور الهدى (11-01-2010)

----------


## نور الهدى

> *اللهم صلِّ على محمد وآل محمد... الطيبين الطاهرين وعجل فرج قائمهم يا رب العالمين*
> 
> 
> *ونسأل الله أن يحشرنا مع محمد وآل محمد عليهم السلام* 
> *تشكري أختي على هذا الموضوع*
> *الكتمان هو من الأسرار التى تودع في النفس*
> *خصوصاً في الخصوصيات فكتمانها افضل من الخوض فيها وتركها في ملف طي النسيان*
> *ولكن هذا يعود إلى نفس الشخص وحرصه وحسن تصرفه*
> *إذا كان من الذين يأخذون بالحيطة فالكتمان طريقه الذي يسلكه*
> ...



 

*اللهم صلي وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وال محمد* 


*السر لحفظه يفضل ان يظل بداخل كل شخص ,, وخاصة الاسرار الي بين العبد وربه ,,*

*وفي اشياء ما تنقال ,, مثلا لو سمعت شي يكون البوح به  خطر الافضل كتمانه* 

*وفي الي  تندرج تحت الستر ,,  استر على ما واجهت ,,* 

*والحديث كما تفضلتي اخيه يطول في هذا الموضوع حيث انه متشعب* 


*حبي عترة محمد* 


*اهلا وسهلا بكِ اخيه* 


*وانرتي المشاركة بحضورك ,,*

*واثريتي الموضوع بمشاركتكِ* 


*فكل الشكر لتواجدكِ* 


*ووفقك الباري عز وجل لكل ما يحب ويرضى ,,*


*تحياتي لكِ اخبه*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 
السسلام عليكم |~

عُـدت  :amuse: 





> في الي يا ربي عليهم لو ينجرح صبعه تشوفه ما يخلي احد الا ويشكي له



آي هذذذذذا صبع مو ششششي هين ! :toung: 
 




وهل توافقوني  الرأي بان الصمت هو افضل حل ؟؟؟



اما البوح بكل ما يختلج بصدرك ,, 

مو دائماً الصمت أفضل حل ولا البوح ..يعني ساعات استخدم قاعدة [ اعطيك بقد ماتعطيني ] 

شفت الطرف الثاني فاتح قلبه ويتكلم عادي عن روحه ويحبب يفضفض وهو إنسان تعجبني ارأه وكيذا أبوح له 

حتى ساعات أحس روحي إنسانة متغيييييييرة بشكل ! [ مرة كله هذرة ] ومرة [ كلة صمت ] 

حتى صاحباتي ساعات تصير سوالف : انتِ ليش كله ساكتة ؛ كانه مو عاجبنك الوضع ؛ الا يشوفك ساكتة يقول فيج شي 





هل يوجد اثر سلبي للصمت ؟؟؟

آمممممم ؛ ماتوقع ابداً 

الصمت في الاوقات العادية أحسه سكينة وراحة للقلب 

وَ وقت الضيقة ! 

عن نفسي اذا اذكر الاوقات الا كنت مضايقة فيها وفضفضت لأحد وبعدين ما ستفدت شي وَ ممكن صارت اسراري عندهم بعدين افترقنا 
أجنّب أفضفض لآحد ..

وغير كيذا .. [ لآ يؤلم الجرح الا من بهِ ألم ] ..

يعني مآ بستفيد شي ! ؛




وللبوح سلبيات ,, وايجابيات ؟؟

ممَكن السوالف العآديييييييييية ومع البنات المقربين وكيذا أحبببب أتكلم ! 

بسس أن موضوع يضايقني واسراري مسستحيل 

يوجد الصديق الحقيقي ؟ 

‘ن شاء الله ؛ منَ تكن معيّ في أدنى تفاصيل حياتي ! 





طرح بلمساتكِ أصبح مُختلف جداً 
يعبر ممرات القلب ويلآمس تجارب ومواقف عدة
تجذبيني دائماً
موفقة لكل خير ..ولآ عدمنا هذا الـ [نتلحلح في المنتدى ونعيد الحياة بعد السبات  :toung:

----------


## عبدة علي

ا*ذا كان الكلام من فضة فالسكوت من ذهب ذا كنتي عايشة بين ذئاب هذا الزمان تكون الفضفضة وبوح الاسرار الى اهل الثقة فقط  احيانا الفضفضة في غير مكانها يعني اما الحقود او الواشي او النمام 
هنا البوح تصبح ردة الفعل عكسية على صاحبها ويكبر الموضوع انا افضل البوح والفضفضة للبحر مثلا  وشكرا تحياتي*

----------


## السيـدة

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم
شكرا عزيزتي نور الهدى
موضوع نقاش رائع
بالنسبة لي أني دائما أحمد ربي على اللي يصير لي من تعب ومرض ومشاكل اعتبره امتحان رباني ولازم اصبر عليه وهذا سبب لي كثير من المشاكل مع اخواتي
عندي اخت قريبة لقلبي هي الوحيدة اللي افضفض اليها على اساس تحفظ سري مثل ما أحفظ سرها وفي مرة كنت بالصدفة مع أحدى صديقاتها وأختي ما كانت معانا إلا صديقتها تسألني عن أشياء ما أحد يدري عنها غيري أني وأختي وأصابتني الدهشة وسألتها من وين عرفتي ؟ قالت ما في شئ خافي !
بعدها أخذت درس بس كان قاسي جدا أن لا أثق حتى بأقرب القريب

----------


## @Abu Ali@

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد*  


*أختي نور الهدى شكرآ على الطرح القيمــ ...* 
*علي أختبارات بس شفت الموضوع قلت خلينا شوي نقعد ^_^*  

*- - - - - - - - -*  


*أنا من من يكتموا أسرارهم بشكل كبير و أخشى من أن أبوح ولو بالقليل هذه الحاله لا تجلب لي الراحة و لا إلى أي شخص ولكن هذه الحاله لا تأتي عبث إنما جائت من تجارب الحياة هي من أجبرتنا على ذالك وأن أفضل الكتمان أفضل من أن أبوح بي أحد أسراري إلى شخص وفي النهاية أحصل منه كلام أعظم من السمـ*  

*<< من رأي الخاصة >>* 

*الزوجة هي الشخص الوحيد الذي سوف أبوح لها بما في خاطري و ما أكتمه*  
*Just my wife* 

*وسوف يطول الكتمان وقد يدفن معي قبل أن يصل إلى أذن أي شخص*  

*لا أحد يفضل الكتمان ولكن الدنيا أجبرتنا على أن يكون هذا أفضل*  

*-----* 
*طرح جميل خيتو*  
*بالتوفيق للجميع*

----------

الــــنـــاري (03-13-2011)

----------


## خربشات ذاكرة

بِــســم ـاللـــه ـآلــرَح’ـمــن ـآلـرَح’ـيــم

وَـآلــصـلآة وَ ـآلــســَـلآإْم ع’ـلــى سـيِد ـآلـخ’ـلق أج’ـمعيــن
ح’ـبيبـنـآإْ مُـحـمد ع’ـلـيه و ع’ـآـى آلــــــــه ـأفضـل وَ أشـرف ـآلـصَـآـوأت وَ ـآلـتَـسـآـيم

أبــدأ ح’ـديـثـي ببيـتِـي شـع’ــــــــــر

فــلآإْ تُـودع’ـن ـآلـدهــرَ سِــرك أح’ـمـقـًـا  فـأنـِـك إِن أَودع’ـتــــه مـنـهُ أَح’ـمـَـق
وَحَ’ـسـبـكَ فِـي سِـتــرِ ـآلأح’ـآدِيـثِ وآع’ــظــًا  مِـن ـآلـقولِ مـآقـآإْلَ ـآلأإْديِــبِ ـآلـمُـوَفـق
ـإذآإْ ضَــآقَ صَـدرِ ـآلــمَـرءِ ع’ـن ســرِّ نَـفـسِـهِ  فَـصـدرِ ـآلـذي يُـسـتَــودعُ ـأضـيَـقُ

هــذهـِـ ـآلأبيــآإْت تبـيـِـن وِج’ـهـة نَظـرِي بـِـآلـمَـوضـوع
ـآلـسِـر مـآبيـكون سِـر أكِـيد ـآلأإْ وَتح’ـتـه ـألـف خ’ـط
ـآلأإْ وأنـه مَـوضِـع خ’ـطـَـر .. وَنُـقـطَـة تَـخ’ـنـِـق صـآإْح’ـبــهـآإْ
وَـإذأ صَـدر صَـآح’ـبـهــآإْ ضـَـآق ع’ـنـه وَهـوَ ـآلـمُكَـلـف ـآلأول بِـأمــرِهـ
فـكـيف يـتوَقـع بـأن فِـي صَـدر يـتـسِـع لـهُ بـع’ـدهـ
وهـُـوَ لَـن يَـهـمُـه ـأمــرهـ كـ صـأحبـه

وـأصـدق تشـبيـه للــسِـر هُـوَ ـآلـجمـرَة
تـح’ـرِق حـآمـلـهــآإْ فـإن لــم يـتـح’ـمــل ح’ـرقُـهــآإْ 
كَـيـف يـتـوقـع يُـوجَـد ـانســآن يتـح’ـمـآـهــآإْ

لَـو أح’ـد فـيـنـآإْ فـكـر ـأن يبـوح بِـسـرهـ لِـشـخ’ـصٍ مــآ
ـأكيـد بيخـتـآر صـديـق لــه .. وَيـتـنـأســى ـآإْ    ـآلـمـقولــَـة ـآلـح’ـكـيـمَـة  :
ـاح’ـذر ع’ـدوك مـرة وَصـدِيـقـك ـألـف مـرة .. فَـآـربـمـآإْ ـإنقـلـب ـآلـصديـق مـرِة فَـكـآإْن ـأع’ـلـم بِـآلـمَـضـَـرة

وهُـنـآإْ ـآلــمَـغـزى مِـن ـآلـتـخ’ـوف وَـآلـكِتـمــآإْن
نـدرَة ـآلأصـدقـآء مَـوضِـع ـآلـثقـة وَ ـآلأمــآن فِـي زمننــــــآإْ ـآلـمُـع’ـآصِـر

وبـنـظرَة مُـتـفـآئِـلـة :
ـآلـشيء ـإذأ قَـلَّ وَ أصـبَـح نـآدرًا تـزِيـد قِـيـمـتـه
قـبِـل كـآن ـآلـصـديـق ـآلـوفـِـي موجـُـود و تِـلـقـآهـ مُـو صَـعـبـة
فـكَـآن لـه تقديـرهـ صـح’ـيـح
لـكِـن مـو مثِـل ـأيـــآمـنــآإْ هـذي

نقـآـت ـألـمَـوضُـوع ـألـى صـدآقــة وبـع’ـدت ع’ـن لِـبـه
نُـور ـآلـهُـدى ـآإْ
لآإْخ’ـفيــكِ ســرًا
ـآلإثنيــن مرتبـطيـن ببـع’ـض

بـآلـخ’ـتـآإْم هَـذي وِج’ـهــة نَـظَـرِي
وَ لـو كـآإْن ـآلـسِـر مآـف بِج’ـهــأزِي
وَـضـع’ـت  لَــهُ كـآـمـة مرِؤر وَبـرنـآمج حِمـآيـة خـآص فِـيه
وكَـلآإْمـِـي هـَـذأإْ لآإْ يَـنـفِـي بِـين فَـترَة وثَـآنيـة
أتـج’ـآهلَـه وَ ـآح’ـس إنـي بخ’ــتنـق وَ ـاضطـَـر إنـي اتـكَـآـم

وَ ـآلـح’ـمدَ للـــه ـآلـذي ج’ـعـلـنـآ عِـبـــآدًا  لَــــــه
وَ هُـــــوَ خ’ـيــر مُـسـتـودَع  لأســرَآرِنـــــآإْ

نُـور ـألــــهُـدى ـآإْ
بــآركُ اللــــــه فيــكِ

دُمــتِ بؤود

----------


## Princess

*لا تشكي للناس جرحا انت صاحبه لا يؤلم الجرح الا الا من به ألم* 

هالأيام الكل لاهي بمشاكله و آلامه.. فمين راح يسمع شكواك والآمك الا القريب المقرب ومو في كل الحالات...؟

تسلمي عالطرح 
موفقه عزيزتي..

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

موضوع النقاش شدني بالفعل 

أنا انسانة في الغالب كتومة وما أحب أتكلم عن همومي يمكن لاني بطبيعتي ما أحب النكد وضيقة الخلق ويمكن لاني ما أحب أشغل بال أحبتي ويمكن لاني أخاف أسمع شيء بدل ما يريحني يزيد همي ويجدد حزني 

ومرات يكون السبب خوفي من الغيبة فأقول يمكن إذا تكلمت عن أحد ضايقني بشيء أكون استغبته 

لكن في بعض الاحيان أفضفض همومي لزوجي  بدون ما أذكر أسم إلي ضايقني علشان أحط حملي شوي  :embarrest: 

وصراحة أحس إلي يفضفض يكون أحسن من الكتوم ....لان الكتمان في بعض الاحيان يرجع على صاحبه بالامراض 

تقبلي مروري

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يقال أن الصمت أبلغ لغات الكلام..ومن فشى سره ذخل الهم صدره* 

* تهرب بصمتك ممن أساء إليك لتبكي بمفردك .. وعليك أن تظهر أمام الناس بأنك سعيد وقوي..* 
*(( احيان يكون الكلام والفضفاضة  راحه* 
 
*اني عن نفسي بوجود جماعه احب الاستماع اكثر من الكلام ..*

*احب اكتب كل شي يصير فيني في ورقه وطلع كل حرتي وبعدين اشترها ...*

*بس مع هذا ما انكر بوجود من يرتاح القلب لهم واتكلم ..* 

*احب الكلام....*
* لكن احب الصمت اكثر خصوصنا في بعض الموااااقف والحياه علمتني درس انه مو كل شي ينقال* 

*((ولي معي راح يعرف معنى لغة صمتي ويفهمني* 


*وبالفعل الصمت هو سيد الموقف والصمت حكمه* 

*طرح حلو*

*موفقين*

----------


## ناعية الآل000

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه آه آه وآه ياأعضاء المنتدى وبعد آه ياعلي

----------


## يوم سعيد

*لا يعني أنه ليس هناك ثمة حضن دافئ أمين نطمئن اليه فنلوذ بالهروب ونسجن أنفسنا في زنزانة الصمت..؟* 
*إن الخوف من اللاثقة تجعلنا ننظر الى الامور على أنها عصية  وهذا هاجس الكثيرين ممن فقدوا صدر الإطمئنان لكي يخلدوا اليه ، فالناس معادن وهذا لوحده يجعلنا نرتاب ونقلق ولا نضع ثقتنا في أحدهم دون الوقوف على نقاء هذه المعادن من الشوائب ..؟؟*
*وليس هناك صمام أمان افضل من صديق متفان ، الإيثار بالنسبة له عنوان مقدس ..؟؟*
*هذا ما لديّ ....*
*يومكم سعيد*

----------


## نور الهدى

> ا*ذا كان الكلام من فضة فالسكوت من ذهب ذا كنتي عايشة بين ذئاب هذا الزمان تكون الفضفضة وبوح الاسرار الى اهل الثقة فقط احيانا الفضفضة في غير مكانها يعني اما الحقود او الواشي او النمام* 
> *هنا البوح تصبح ردة الفعل عكسية على صاحبها ويكبر الموضوع انا افضل البوح والفضفضة للبحر مثلا وشكرا تحياتي*



*عبدة علي ,,*

*شكرا لك اخيه على المشاركة* 

*الناس انواع ,, وقدرة تحملهم للهم والي يتعرضون له تختلف* 

*فبعضهم يحب يقول كل الي بخاطره كتنفيس له ,, وفي الي يفضل كتمان الشي ويحاول ينساه وما يعيره اي اهتمام ,, وكأنه لم يكن*

----------


## نور الهدى

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم
> 
> اللهم صلي وسلم عليه وعلى اله
> 
> شكرا عزيزتي نور الهدى
> 
> العفو خيه 
> 
> 
> ...



 


*السيدة ,,*

*شكرا لتواجدك الكريم* 

*وحفظك الله ورعاكِ*

----------


## نور الهدى

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
> 
> *اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد* 
> 
> *اللهم صل على محمد و آل محمد*  
> 
> 
> *أختي نور الهدى شكرآ على الطرح القيمــ ...*
> 
> ...



 
*خيو ابو علي* 

*نورت المشاركة وشكرا لك*

----------


## نور الهدى

> بِــســم ـاللـــه ـآلــرَح’ـمــن ـآلـرَح’ـيــم
> 
> وَـآلــصـلآة وَ ـآلــســَـلآإْم ع’ـلــى سـيِد ـآلـخ’ـلق أج’ـمعيــن
> ح’ـبيبـنـآإْ مُـحـمد ع’ـلـيه و ع’ـآـى آلــــــــه ـأفضـل وَ أشـرف ـآلـصَـآـوأت وَ ـآلـتَـسـآـيم
> 
> أبــدأ ح’ـديـثـي ببيـتِـي شـع’ــــــــــر
> 
> فــلآإْ تُـودع’ـن ـآلـدهــرَ سِــرك أح’ـمـقـًـا فـأنـِـك إِن أَودع’ـتــــه مـنـهُ أَح’ـمـَـق
> وَحَ’ـسـبـكَ فِـي سِـتــرِ ـآلأح’ـآدِيـثِ وآع’ــظــًا مِـن ـآلـقولِ مـآقـآإْلَ ـآلأإْديِــبِ ـآلـمُـوَفـق
> ...



هلا خيتو 

كلامك اوافق عليه بخصوص الاسرار 

لانه فعلا لا ضمان لحفظ الاسرار 

ولكن ما تواجهه في حياتك ويتراكم بداخلك مع الايام يخليك تتجه الى اقرب الناس اليك وتبوح له ,,

حتى تحس براحه شوي وتحس نفسك خفيف بعدها 


مشكورة خيتو على المشاركة 

والله يحفظك ويخليك يا رب

----------


## نور الهدى

> *لا تشكي للناس جرحا انت صاحبه لا يؤلم الجرح الا الا من به ألم* 
> 
> هالأيام الكل لاهي بمشاكله و آلامه.. فمين راح يسمع شكواك والآمك الا القريب المقرب ومو في كل الحالات...؟
> 
> تسلمي عالطرح 
> موفقه عزيزتي..



 
اميرة اسعدني مرورك 

ولكن احزنني ما وراء سطورك 

نعم الانسان لا يحس بألم جرحه سواه ,, ولكن توئم روحه بتاكيد يحس بألمه وان لم يكن بنفس مقدار الالم الذي يحس به هو 


والكل لاهي بمشاكله وهذه اهمية القريب والصديق 

تنفيس ما بداخلك امر مهم 


الله يحفظك ويوفقك ويصبرك يسعدك يارب

----------


## نور الهدى

> موضوع النقاش شدني بالفعل 
> 
> أنا انسانة في الغالب كتومة وما أحب أتكلم عن همومي يمكن لاني بطبيعتي ما أحب النكد وضيقة الخلق ويمكن لاني ما أحب أشغل بال أحبتي ويمكن لاني أخاف أسمع شيء بدل ما يريحني يزيد همي ويجدد حزني 
> 
> ومرات يكون السبب خوفي من الغيبة فأقول يمكن إذا تكلمت عن أحد ضايقني بشيء أكون استغبته 
> 
> لكن في بعض الاحيان أفضفض همومي لزوجي بدون ما أذكر أسم إلي ضايقني علشان أحط حملي شوي 
> 
> وصراحة أحس إلي يفضفض يكون أحسن من الكتوم ....لان الكتمان في بعض الاحيان يرجع على صاحبه بالامراض 
> ...



 
هلا بالبسمة الحمراء

فيني طبع مثلك  ,, ودائما احصل زف عليه وهو اني اكتم بس عشان ما ابغي اضايق احد واذا عرفوا بعدين يهاوشوني .. لان الي يحب ويهتم لشخص يحب يعرف الي يجرى عليه ويحب يعرف شلي يضايقه ويتمنى انه يسوي اي شي لازاحة الهم والغم عنه 

فراحة وسعادة الي احبهم والقريبين هو راحتي وسعادتي 



نورتي خيه المشاركة وشكرا لك على تواجدك

----------


## نور الهدى

> *يقال أن الصمت أبلغ لغات الكلام..ومن فشى سره ذخل الهم صدره* 
> 
> * تهرب بصمتك ممن أساء إليك لتبكي بمفردك .. وعليك أن تظهر أمام الناس بأنك سعيد وقوي..* 
> *(( احيان يكون الكلام والفضفاضة راحه* 
>  
> *اني عن نفسي بوجود جماعه احب الاستماع اكثر من الكلام ..*
> 
> *احب اكتب كل شي يصير فيني في ورقه وطلع كل حرتي وبعدين اشترها ...*
> 
> ...



 

حلو الشخص يعرف متى يسكت ومتى يتكلم 

تجنبه الكثير الكثير 


خيتو انين 

مشكورة على الحضور 

دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## نور الهدى

> آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه آه آه وآه ياأعضاء المنتدى وبعد آه ياعلي



سلامتك من الا اه اخية

----------


## نور الهدى

> *لا يعني أنه ليس هناك ثمة حضن دافئ أمين نطمئن اليه فنلوذ بالهروب ونسجن أنفسنا في زنزانة الصمت..؟* 
> *إن الخوف من اللاثقة تجعلنا ننظر الى الامور على أنها عصية وهذا هاجس الكثيرين ممن فقدوا صدر الإطمئنان لكي يخلدوا اليه ، فالناس معادن وهذا لوحده يجعلنا نرتاب ونقلق ولا نضع ثقتنا في أحدهم دون الوقوف على نقاء هذه المعادن من الشوائب ..؟؟*
> *وليس هناك صمام أمان افضل من صديق متفان ، الإيثار بالنسبة له عنوان مقدس ..؟؟*
> *هذا ما لديّ ....*
> *يومكم سعيد*



 
اصابعك مو سوا 

والدنيا للحين فيها الزين مثل ما فيها الشين 

والمواقف والايام تبين لك معدن كل شخص 

وتعرف من الي اهل للثقة  ومن الي لا يستحق ثقتك 


انورت المشاركة بحضورك اخي الكريم 

وجعل ايامك كلها سعادة

----------


## سمكة ذهبية

أنا كنت من اللذين يفضفضون لو حصل لهم شي أفضفض دائما عند أختي الأكبر مني بسنه تفهني وأفهمها وإذا شكيت لها تساندني والفضل من هذا إنها لما أشكي لها تحاول تظهر الشخص الأخر مو غلطان وإنه اللي خلاه يقدم على هالفعل يمكن يكون نسيان أو زلة لسان أو غلط وبكذا تكون خففت عني وخلتني ماأكره الشخص اللي أنا جايه أشكي منه بس تزوجت صرت صامت صرت ساكنه مع عايله كبيرة تحصلي مشاكل وتحصلي أشاء أخرى بس موقادرة أشتكي لحد المشتكى لله وحده أحس إني صرت صامت وأوقات هزاز هههه يعني بس أبكي وبكذا أرتاح المشتكى لك يارب فأنت خلقتني وتعلم ما بداخلي فلك الحمد والشكر 
شكرا على طرح الموضوع الأكثر من رائع

----------

